# 2014



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Any one have date time and place for 2014??


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

For WHAT in 2014? My first thought/answer was: Date/time- January 1 through December 31, 2014; Location- all over the world. :lpf:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jun 6, 2011)

I donno, maybe the 2014 HAS meeting? Since this IS the HAS thread.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Duh


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps you guys should ease up on Ben, at least for today.  He had a shop accident earlier today and may be under the influence of ... mmmm ... _self medication_.  :lpf:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jun 6, 2011)

honeyman46408 said:


> Any one have date time and place for 2014??


July 10-12 Carbondale, IL

http://heartlandbees.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=...


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Thank you, that is close to my old stomping grounds, now if there isn't something else to do.


----------

